
Sometimes things go wrong - pellmellism
Sometimes things go wrong. Its frustrating, but its also real life. Here is a (very long) thread about bad things happening to good people &gt; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forums.mddhosting.com&#x2F;topic&#x2F;1582-major-outage-092118-09222018&#x2F;<p>TLDR&gt; MDDHosting, a small hosting company that has always provided a great product, stellar support and great prices, the thread is their story about losing all their customers data and having to resort to ultra slow restoration system, but the highlight is how well they communicate...<p>I primarily use AWS (monthyly bill between $4k and $5k) but for side clients and side projects I have used these guys for years. From personal experience I can say that their ticket response time is ridiculous, you can always rely on them replying within minutes or an hour or so...the kinda stuff money cant buy. Im staying with them even through this mess and as a silver lining if i may, its great to see how they respond with in thier darkest moment.<p>For anyone on bluehost or hostgator etc, here is a read for ya &gt; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Endurance_International_Group
The thing with those guys is they have a reputation for buying up small hosting companies and turning them into crappy companies. 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reviewhell.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;endurance-international-group-eig-hosting&#x2F;
======
slater
OK thanks.

~~~
dang
Please don't be mean on HN. Sometimes people aren't entirely clear about how
the submission system works.

